# liquid rennet info needed



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi
I really don't know much about making cheese but I have a mozzarella recipe that looks pretty easy and I want to try it.

It was hard enough to find regular rennet where I live let alone liquid rennet so can I substitute the regular for liquid does anyone know? 
Also, citric acid is that a pharmacy thing? 

Thanks, JoAnn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I doubt it for mozz you might find citric acid in a health food store. but I tried the stuff you use on fruit that you can buy locally and it doesn't work


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Or you could order stuff online. I can't find anything where I live, either, so everything comes from the mailman!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> so everything comes from the mailman!


Me too.
But I've found Citric Acid next to the spices, on the top shelf, and by the pickling section. I think Wally World has it, but I've seen it for sure in Publix. It's used to make candy too(If that helps), so mabye Micheals or specialty shops.
Megan


----------

